# Oatmeal/Cream of wheat



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

instant oatmeal only makes my D 10X's as worse, andit literally goes right through me each and every time. i looked and saw that oatmeal does have high fiber in it. i want to try cream of wheat, but im afraid because that too has high fibr in it. do you think i should try it? does oatmeal or cream of wheat affect your D?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Cream of Wheat is much more highly processed than oatmeal...I wouldnt think it would have as high a fibre content...


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Cream of RICE is actually a pretty good bet- for a lot of people, rice is much more digestible than wheat. I happen to like it- I like it sweet, not salty, so I put jam or maple syrup in mine. Rice has a lot of soluble fiber, so it moves a little more slowly through the colon than, say, wheat would.Good luck!Amy


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I've seen others post that oatmeal makes their D worse. I can eat oatmeal, cream of wheat, or malt-o-meal with no effect. I wonder if it is sometimes what goes in it, rather than the product itself that causes some people problems. I use margarine and stevia & vegetable glycerine for sweetener.I would give it a try if it were me, but at a time that you have no plans. But if you feel that you just can't go through another bad D time, play it safe.I wish the best for you, whatever you decide.Jennifer


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I live on Cream of Wheat. It really helps soothe my tummy and fills me up if I'm having a bad week and need to cut down on what I eat.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Chris:I used to eat oatmeal every day, but it's too much for me now. I'll only have it if I'm going to be home the whole day!I don't know how we're expected to have a healthy fiber level in our diet, if the stuff backfires!!Anyway, you may have to put it on the no-no list!love, m-


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

both cream of wheat and oatmeal go right through me and I have terrible D


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

Cream of wheat has very little fiber. I too have the same problem with oatmeal, oats, barley, etc. But I tolerate cream of wheat very well. It is one of the few things they recommend that you eat when experiencing intestinal distress.If you eat it, and it does cause problems, then you might want to get checked for Celiac Sprue. Bob


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

If I *don't* eat my oatmeal every morning I get the big D.It works well for me. There are so many varieties of it, but it still gets old sometimes. I'm gonna try the rice cream of wheat and see how that goes tomorrow morning. Sure would be nice to have a variety.:-DLaurie


----------

